# A new design



## Molokai (Feb 24, 2016)

Latest knife completed. Stainless steel ats34, filework, black dyed box elder burl and glossy tru oil finish. 
C&C welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome Tom!!! That's a real beauty!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 24, 2016)

Cool looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2016)

Exquisite. That file work is a slight departure from your sharp pointed tips. I like it. The crown or whatever that would be called on the spine is also cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2016)

Tom, stunning, as always!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 24, 2016)

Dead sexy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 24, 2016)

Pretty cool Tom. Keep the new designs coming. Enjoying your firework. It just keeps getting better and better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wombat (Feb 24, 2016)

Whoa! Love everything about it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 24, 2016)

Really nice Tom - That Black dyed Boxelder is just amazing. The file work nothing short of impressive and I like the thumb rise. I'm surprised you didn't add jimping because your so damned good at it. Lastly that finish makes it a show stopper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 24, 2016)

That's a beauty Tom, I like that shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 24, 2016)

Really nice work Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2016)

Truly eye-watering! No question that you are a master craftsman. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 25, 2016)

That is one most excellent looking knife. Only question I have is how much is it going to cost me to get it in to my house?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 25, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> That is one most excellent looking knife. Only question I have is how much is it going to cost me to get it in to my house?


Pre sold already, sorry.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2016)

I like everything about it Tom! That handle is killer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 25, 2016)

I can see why. Outstanding job sir. Fabulous work. Top notch as alway. That handle looks simply beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 7, 2016)

You guys have not a single idea on what's coming next ;)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 7, 2016)

Fantastic...that's a knife! Love the edge work and you nailed the finish on the scales...swweeeeeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Tom...Absolutely beautiful and feels great in the hand. Sorry for the crappy picture.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Thanks Tom...Absolutely beautiful and feels great in the hand. Sorry for the crappy picture.
> 
> View attachment 99522



It ain't broke in til you behead a couple of snakes with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Mar 16, 2016)

I am glad you like it @Ben Holt


----------



## texaswildman (Mar 16, 2016)

Incredible craftsmanship! Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

